# Baryton music



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I much prefer instrumental music to vocal music. 
For that reason, and for years, I never got interested in Haydn’s Baryton music... I thought Baryton was the vocal tessitura! What would be my surprise to discover that it is an instrument close to the viola da gamba... 
Could you recommend recordings of these chamber pieces of Haydn (or other composers that are written) for this instrument?
Thanks in advance :tiphat:


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

This is supposed to be really good:










The complete Haydn baryton trios in 21 discs. Just look at that unwieldy beast of an instrument. The sympathetic strings really add something interesting to the timbre, I think. Supposedly the prince he wrote these for was a barytonist, but not a very good one, so the baryton parts are actually quite simple. Anyway I find this music boring. Hopefully one of the real enthusiasts will chime in soon.


----------

